# Psalm 121



## jaybird0827 (Jul 13, 2006)

_A song of degrees._ 



> Here, (1.) In the firm faith of being heard, David supplicates divine help and protection, ver. 1-2. (2.) He comforts himself and others with the assurance of God's infallible direction and protection, ver. 3-8.
> 
> While I sing, let all my confidence be on the Lord. Let my soul truly wait for him, from whom cometh all my necessary and expected blessings. On him be all my burdens, all my wants, all my cares.
> 
> [align=center]-- John Brown of Haddington[/align]




1 I to the hills will lift mine eyes,
from whence doth come mine aid.
2 My safety cometh from the Lord,
who heav'n and earth hath made.

3 Thy foot he'll not let slide, nor will
he slumber that thee keeps.
4 Behold, he that keeps Israel,
he slumbers not, nor sleeps.

5 The Lord thee keeps, the Lord thy shade
on thy right hand doth stay:
6 The moon by night thee shall not smite,
nor yet the sun by day.

7 The Lord shall keep thy soul; he shall
preserve thee from all ill.
8 Henceforth thy going out and in
God keep for ever will.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2006)

My pastor and I are preaching a series of sermons on the Songs of Degree (or the Psalm of Ascents). I got to choose which Psalms I wanted to preach and the above is one of six that I chose. I love this Psalm. It certainly speaks to my heart.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 14, 2006)

Your kind words just made my day, brother. I will post more of these, and attach MIDI tunes that are suggested primarily by _The Scottish Psalmody_.

Cheers ~~ _Jay_

PS. The intent of the attachment is familiarization with the tune, not as accompaniment to singing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you, Jay, for picking up on these psalm devotionals, which have been a great blessing to me, both the word of God and John Brown's notes. 

Truly, our safety cometh from the Lord, who watches over us at all times and keeps us in his everlasting arms.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------

